# Pigeons in movies!



## ScottyD (Jun 1, 2010)

First off this is my first post!! Great forum I been trolling and seen all the insight shared by great people. 

I wanted to discuss and see if anyone knew of any good movies that show pigeons in them? I just watched Robin Hood in the theater and was very happy they showed pigeons being used to send messages. Although a small part I was excited. I also enjoy the movie The Lost Battalion. I think pigeons being such a huge part in history they would be depicted in more movies. I have even noticed they are missing in most museums as well. I'm in the military and hardly ever seen anything about the history and use of pigeons. Very upsetting! Does anyone know of any other movies pigeons are in?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

"Birdie" ( 1984 )


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

ScottyD said:


> First off this is my first post!! Great forum I been trolling and seen all the insight shared by great people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ScottyD said:


> First off this is my first post!! Great forum I been trolling and seen all the insight shared by great people.
> 
> I wanted to discuss and see if anyone knew of any good movies that show pigeons in them? I just watched Robin Hood in the theater and was very happy they showed pigeons being used to send messages. Although a small part I was excited. I also enjoy the movie The Lost Battalion. I think pigeons being such a huge part in history they would be depicted in more movies. I have even noticed they are missing in most museums as well. I'm in the military and hardly ever seen anything about the history and use of pigeons. Very upsetting! Does anyone know of any other movies pigeons are in?


Welcome to PT, "trolling" is OK too - in a "fishing" sense 
I don't know of any movies, but here is a web site that might interest you 
http://www.pigeoncenter.org/militarypigeons.html


----------



## ScottyD (Jun 1, 2010)

trolling: Slang To patrol (an area) in search for someone or something: " [Criminals] troll bus stations for young runaways" (Pete Axthelm).

I guess I was using in this context!!! LoL anyway Thanks for the welcoming and responses.


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

Obviously you haven't watched any kiddy movies lately. 

If you want a pigeon packed movie based on true events (and has a whole lot of laughs also) then watch 'Valiant'. Brilliant movie, great for all ages. It's about time they released somthing about our feathered companions and their bravery. 

In the mean time here's some links to get you interested...

(summary link) 

http://kidstvmovies.about.com/od/movies/fr/valiant.htm

(preview clip link)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rretGxhpz50

You haven't seen a good pigeon movie till you've seen this people


----------



## ScottyD (Jun 1, 2010)

pigeon poop I have watched that one I forgot about it. It was a good movie!! I should watch it with my son this weekend. Thanks


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

*Pigeons in Movies*

How about "Where Pigeons Go To Die" and the Disney movie "Pidge".


----------



## andychrist (Mar 2, 2015)

http://pigeonmoviedb.blogspot.co.uk/ the pigeon movie database


----------



## Gitane44 (Apr 6, 2014)

''Safety Last" (1923) Harold Lloyd---Midway through the movie is the funniest pigeon scene I ever saw.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hey Scotty lol thanks for lurking lol and trolling, and welcome. I did the same for quite a few months before I finally weighed in. I was sick and tired of not being able to see pics people posted so I finally caved in and joined lol.

I would LOVE to watch the movies if you all can assure me that they are not sad or scary. I'll wait for answers. If pigeons die or any animal dies I cannot watch them. So I will wait for confirmation for now thank guys and gals.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The Pigeon that made a Miracle.....My title might be wrong....But it`s a Walt Disney movie from late 1950`s or early 1960`s I think.....Alamo


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

pigeon poop said:


> Obviously you haven't watched any kiddy movies lately.
> 
> If you want a pigeon packed movie based on true events (and has a whole lot of laughs also) then watch 'Valiant'. Brilliant movie, great for all ages. It's about time they released somthing about our feathered companions and their bravery.
> 
> ...


I have 6 grankids and if I see Valiant one more time I'm gonna start racing Cooper Hawks! LOL!! Really cute movie though. Check this movie out http://www.pigeonsincombat.com/


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I know a few movies with pigeons IN them but not really the main character. Valiant is a good one especially if you are military. I've seen pigeons in the films On The Waterfront with Marlon Brando... Ghost Dog with Forest Whitaker...then of course movies like training day and Friday. There's a pigeons on YouTube thread you can check out too. I'll have to check out some of the movies others have posted too because I haven't seen them.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Racing Hearts (2014)
Very good movie.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey just wanted to say I'm bummed that Game of Thrones used ravens as message carriers instead of pigeons. To my knowledge, Ravens have never been message carriers, only pigeons. It a little annoying that HBO must have felt pigeons were too uncool to show them doing useful and heroic stuff they did for centuries.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Not a movie but a limited event series coming soon to CBS. Titled The Dove Keepers


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I suspect Scotty has trolled off somewhere after 5 years 

There's one little scene in that notable epic "Abraham Lincoln vs. Zombies" where Abe and his special agents are conferring out on the prairie and a few (feral?) pigeons amble past in the background. Hmmm ... dubious.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

But forreal check out Racing Hearts. I don't know if a lot of people have seen it because I myself only heard of it yesterday from a guy at work who knows I have pigeons...
Basically without giving away too much it's about this man who works for a big financing company in New York. His next big deal is to get a rich Arab sheik to go with his company instead of their competitor. And the only way the Arab will do it is if he obtains this champion racing pigeon from this guy in Belgium....
SUCH A GOOD MOVIE!
also known by the title Flying Home or Racing Hearts. Available at redbox.


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

kingdizon said:


> But forreal check out Racing Hearts. I don't know if a lot of people have seen it because I myself only heard of it yesterday from a guy at work who knows I have pigeons...
> Basically without giving away too much it's about this man who works for a big financing company in New York. His next big deal is to get a rich Arab sheik to go with his company instead of their competitor. And the only way the Arab will do it is if he obtains this champion racing pigeon from this guy in Belgium....
> SUCH A GOOD MOVIE!
> also known by the title Flying Home or Racing Hearts. Available at redbox.


*++++ 1 !!

Great Homing Pigeon Movie. Its out on Redbox. Moving story and they incorporated the legendary WW I Cher Ami true story in it. 
Racing Hearts (U.S. Release) or Flying Home (Some European countries release). Shot too in the pigeon capital of the world... Belgium*


----------

